# Who Remembers These?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Going back through photos of some of my earlier watches, I stumbled across this O&W I used to own....I either bought it from JoT or he bought it from me, I can't remember which









Haven't seen anyone post a photo of this O&W for years. I owned this one in 2004 and was always impressed with the lume


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

I do.

About two years ago I tried to buy one but never even got close. Everyone who has one obviously wants to hang on to them.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Very Frank Muller, i like it very nice


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Just looked at the pictures and tend to agree regarding looking very Frank muller, I bet they can't be anywhere near as expensive though....Looks a really nice watch and more chance of landing on my wrist, than any Frank muller :crybaby:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I tried to get one of these and RLT23, not a prayer


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

What an absolutely cracking watch! Beauty....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Makes me think of Tim Burton films.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I remember them, anyone need a dial ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> I remember them, anyone need a dial ?


Don't suppose you have cases, hands and movements to go with them


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Roy said:


> I remember them, anyone need a dial ?


Roy I think it,s time to look for some movements and cases for these even if they are Quartz you must have contacts in china they will make anything you could make a fortune banging them out at frank muller prices. :thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Only thing missing is the lume...










:rltb:


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

Had one of these a few years back as my work watch...............I didn't really bond with the shape at the time and let it go for a song on ebay. Easy come easy go at the time.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> I remember them, anyone need a dial ?


Yes please, email sent


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thats one good looking watch. What movement did they have?

Bill


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Is it pretentious if I answer my own questions?

25 Jewel ETA 2824-2

easy google


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My converted RLT39 arrived this morning from Roy  ......














































Thanks Roy, great job :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Alan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice Alan. :thumbsup:


Rather like that. Decent watch, footballer style for what I would have thought was a reasonable price.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice Alan. :thumbsup:


Cheers Paul. Glad you started this thread, I wouldn't have thought about the conversion otherwise 



Nickc said:


> Rather like that. Decent watch, footballer style for what I would have thought was a reasonable price.


Not sure about the 'footballer' association but it's great quality at a proper price


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Roy said:


> I remember them, anyone need a dial ?


If you take orders for those over the phone, then you could call the service "Dial-a-dial". 

p.s. I recently bought something with similar numerals...


----------



## davkt (Aug 19, 2010)

PhilM said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I remember them, anyone need a dial ?
> ...


Just what I was thinking!


----------

